# The BOOrongarook Extravaganza



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We live in a country location called Barongarook - hence the name.....

I've added some photos to my album. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's the link The BOOrongarook Extravaganza


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Haunti!


----------

